# boring bar



## kd4gij (Jan 19, 2018)

Needed a 1 1/4" boring bar 18" long. After checking prices. Grabbed a piece oA2 stock and made this.  Uses 3/8" tools.


----------



## craptain (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a shorter but otherwise similar boring bar. Mine works well, but will yours flex under load?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 19, 2018)

My deep boring is usually bronze. witch with light cuts works fine. I don't except to use the full length. The bars out there are 14" with is fine This was 18""  so I just left it.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 20, 2018)

craptain said:


> I have a shorter but otherwise similar boring bar. Mine works well, but will yours flex under load?



The bar will flex.  They all do.  Even a good sized solid carbide bar with minimal overhang will still deflect under load (it has to).  Managing deflection is called "machining".

When boring I generally set the tool slightly above center, then as it deflects the load is slightly reduced.


----------

